# Identificar componentes de ecu de  Nissan Sentra 1.8



## luigiboy250 (Dic 6, 2015)

Hola a todos *qu*isiera un poco de ayuda con la identificacion de los componentes de una ecu de un nissan sentra 2001 1.8
El carro no enciende solo llega chispa a una bobina.
Uno de ellos en la esquina derecha de arriba esta quemado y no se como comprarlo por*que* se le borro el numero.
El numero de la ecu adentro es A56-001- B57 1 , afuera es 5ZE13N JA56R31 BD1
Gracias por su ayuda. ...


----------

